# Celebrities: Shockingly Cocky Quotes



## Kathy (Mar 1, 2008)

WOW!! The ego's on these people really do amaze! No wonder they're so messed up!

Check these out!! Shockingly Cocky Quotes: No. 20 - Spinner.com


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 1, 2008)

Believe it or not though, some of those are true statements they've made... Go figure Kanye would be the #1 cockiest quote LOL!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 1, 2008)

"I won't be a rock star. I will be a legend."

-- Freddie Mercury

So true, lol


----------



## Kokane (Mar 1, 2008)

ok..some are true..like one or two..but the rest just waaay too far from the truth..


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Mar 1, 2008)

Haha! That was cool. Some celebs are so full of themselves! Girls want to copy Avril?? Uhhh she aint nothing original. That look has been around since like '94......

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Mar 1, 2008)

lol I like the Marilyn Manson one

"I'm tired of people calling me a devil worshipper ... Because if the Devil did exist, he'd be worshipping me."

Blech omg I hate kanye. I don't even know him and I can't stand him more than anyone I've every actually came into contact with.


----------



## veilchen (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow, what a bunch of seriously deluded megalomaniacs. It always makes me sick when people are so conceited and arrogant ... I agree with Courtney Love, though - she is a force of nature, yet just like a Tornado or a Tsunami not necessarily a good one ...


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Mar 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif "I won't be a rock star. I will be a legend."-- Freddie Mercury

So true, lol

Indeed (sighs) I had a feeling that quote was going to be on there.


----------



## AprilRayne (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree with Bon Jovi's and Frank Sinatra's! Madonna better watch what she says because look what happened to Jon Lennon after he made that quote! You shouldn't compare your popularity to the one that gave it all to you in the first place!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for this post! It put a smile on my face.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Mar 3, 2008)

Jon Bon Jovi was right with his!!! *drool*!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree with Avril's. My cousin even had pink highlights done so she could look like her, wears the tie, the hair the same way......hair does not look good on her...I repeat...does not look good on my cousin.


----------



## luxotika (Mar 4, 2008)

Frank Sinatra and Marilyn Manson's were funny!

And Madonna, Kanye, etc. PEW!


----------



## love2482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hmm those weren't really that shocking. Pretty expected from most of those celebs.


----------



## flowerb0mb (Mar 4, 2008)

I wonder if some of them were only half-serious, or if they were prompted for that type of response.

Lol probably not, but it's in my nature to give people the benefit of the doubt. Plus, you know how the media tends to take things out of context.

Great post =)


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 4, 2008)

i love kanye, but talk about conceited...&amp; diddy too! there is a huge difference between cockiness &amp; confidence..


----------

